# Quiz Night - Monday, 28th March 11, Bidi Bondi



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So we're back again, after a long break!

We were at the quiz last night and did quite ok considering there were only 3 forum members and one guest .

Here are the details for next week:

Date: *28th March 2011* (next Monday)
Time: 7:30pm onwards. A lot of us come early to grab a quick bite before the quiz begins.
Venue: *Bidi Bondi, The Palm Jumeirah*

For the newbies, this used to be a weekly quiz night for expatforum members which sort of died out once the New Year began. We hope to resurrect it and hope to see many new faces next week.

Do feel free to PM me for more details.

See you all soon


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Teams can be no longer then six. So, if you plan on going, please let Pammy know so that she can book an extra table if we are more then six. Will not be hard to get to six with the three forum members and extra guess (who hopes Pammy & Mr Palmer has more faith in him next time  ) already agreeing to be 'in' for next week. 

One time, we wont, but a sixth person showed up during the quiz (  ) and then left before the end of the quiz.... and we were disqualified. The group doesnt want that to happen 

You just come out, there are five rounds of questions, a picture page to identify and is a nice simple evening out. There is a 400 first place prize, plus a second and third place. Helps knock off our bill if one of the groups win


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry, no larger than six. And was suppose to be "One time we won".


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

My wife and I will be over next week on our house hunting trip and are thinking about stopping by. We actually met playing on a bar trivia/quiz team, so this would be cool. 

How long does it usually last? We'll probably be a little jet lagged, so does it hurt the team if we leave before the end of the game?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Stegg,

We are usually there from 7:30pm onwards and the quiz lasts until 11pm. It actually starts at about 8:30 but a bunch of us come in earlier to grab a quick bite. It will be nice to have you and your wife join us  Do send me a pm closer to the date and we can exchange numbers. See you soon.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Can someone tell me a little more about the quiz thing? What kind of questions do they ask you? What is the subject matter?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Can someone tell me a little more about the quiz thing? What kind of questions do they ask you? What is the subject matter?


There are 6 rounds:

1. General trivia questions
2. Music Round - my favourite . They play a song for about 30 seconds and you need to guess the song and the artist
3. Another general triva round
4. The week that was - questions related to current affairs
5. The double points round - each question carries double points (2 points instead of 1)
6 Picture Round - HarryPalmer's the expert in this round and we usually get 10/10 thanks to him


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Wahey, quiz resurrection! Potential Work disasters aside, I'll be along! We can exchange 'happy new years!'


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We might need two tables Pammy


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Two tables booked under the name of "Debbie" 

Look forward to seeing you again Bluester!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi

You can count me in. 

In the picture round I'm only good with films, so don't pin your hopes on 10/10 every week.

See you all next week.


----------



## JonM (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds like good fun. I'll try to get there.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, so we've got so far:

*Confirmed:*
Jynxy + 1
Harry Palmer
Bluester
Pammy

*Tentative:*
Mr & Mrs. Stegg
Jom M
Jander13

Not sure if we will need 2 tables but I will hold on to them in any case. Once again, table is booked under the name of Debbie

See you all tomorrow


----------



## Ammo (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Pamela,
If you still have room on your table, I would also like to join you guys for the quiz.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sure Ammo! See you tomorrow night!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd go if it wasn't the same night as the Yacht Club pub quiz.

I'll come when we eventually get banned for choosing an overly offensive team name.

Last week was "Big Fact Hunt"


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

How ingenious! We definitely need you for the team name at least!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You can have "Sheikh Mohammed Ate My Hamster" or "I wish this microphone was a big juicy willy"


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

OMG! You just made a brown girl blush!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi

I might not be able to make it tonight, I will try, but don't count on me.

Good luck


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh no Harry!  We will miss you!


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

My wife and I are planning on attending this evening, but we won't arrive until close to 8 due to work obligations.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

It's nice to be wanted, i will try to come just no guarantee.

Generally the quiz starts just after 8 so you should still be fine for time.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It was lovely seeing you all at the quiz tonight! Congratulations Team "We are Number Two!"  :clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice evening out...  Great meeting the new people even though we had to sit so far apart. Maybe next time we will get the reservations right and our tables will be seated next to each other. 

Go team "We are number 2" :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for setting this up! Betsy and I had a great time. 

Team "Big Fact Hunt" thanks team "We are Number 2" for covering all our bar tabs!


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Hi Stegg,
> 
> We are usually there from 7:30pm onwards and the quiz lasts until 11pm. It actually starts at about 8:30 but a bunch of us come in earlier to grab a quick bite. It will be nice to have you and your wife join us  Do send me a pm closer to the date and we can exchange numbers. See you soon.


11pm? Dont you have to go to work next morning


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We're in bed by midnight before my car turns into a pumpkin so nothing to worry about 

I will be putting up a new thread for quiz night next Monday. You guys should join us.


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> We're in bed by midnight before my car turns into a pumpkin so nothing to worry about
> 
> I will be putting up a new thread for quiz night next Monday. You guys should join us.


Is it OK if we just come to watch the first time around? Give us time to summon enough courage to take part - a few drinks would help, I'm sure


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The bar has some serious quiz players who would scream bloody murder if they saw us with more then six players sitting at the table during the 'rounds'. Heck, I thought we might have issues since they saw a few extras during the break. 

So if you come  YOU have to 'play' even if you do not answer one question right.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL! I already told him that if he just wants to sit around, then it's better if he sits by the bar and not at the table.


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

God forbid we'd be classed as conspirators! I mean we were sitting about 20 feet away from each other on Monday and were still accused of being in cahoots! Do you reckon the quiz master is on commission from the bar not to pay out?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm just putting up a new thread for next Monday. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm just putting up a new thread for next Monday. Hope to see you all there!


Sounds like fun - I'll just stick to the bar and be the innocent bystander I am ...


----------

